# No Display Adapter [RESOLVED]



## geetee (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi All,

I am a bit if a novice in the config department. I have bought a Dell GX270 (formatted) and Dell E173FP monitor. I have installed XP Professional but have problems with the display (and sound!).

Specs: Model ON6016
Chipset: Intel i865P/PE/G/i848P

My problem basically is that the monitor resolution cannot be changed from 640 X 480 and 16 bit color. If I go into display properties, settings, advanced, then monitor - it just says "default monitor" and the properties button is unavailable (greyed out).

Under display properties, settings, advanced, adapter - the adapter type is blank. Chip Type, DAC Type and all the other items are all <unavailable>. if I go into the properties the general tab lists the adapter as "VgaSave", non plug and play. The driver is just "VgaSave".

In Device Manager there is no Display Adapter or Monitor listed. I have run Belarc Advisor and under "Display" it says "none detected". The same under "Multimedia".

I was told that the PC has onboard sound and I assume it has a video card (otherwise what am I plugging my monitor into).

I have downloaded the drivers for the monitor from Dell, but as the options are all unavailable how do I install them? Do I need a new adapter as well? How do I know what to install?

Does anyone know what I need to do? I seem to be going around in circles trying to fix this.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: No Display Adapter*

after downloading the drivers simply open the file by clicking on it in your download section you should be able to dothe same with the sound drivers.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Display Adapter*

Hi and welcom to TSF,
You have to install drivers for the chipset, graphics and sound. The drivers are available *here*. There are a couple of different graphics drivers. To be able to help you pick the correct driver I would like you to download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest - press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

Nicholas


----------



## geetee (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: No Display Adapter*

Hi,

Thanks for the replies.

Nicholas, the report is attached.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No Display Adapter*

Thanks. The graphics driver is *this one*. Install the chipset driver first - reboot. Then the graphics and the sound - rebooting after each installation.


----------



## geetee (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: No Display Adapter*

OK, now I'm in business. All seems to be working fine now.

Thanks very much for your help. Really appreciate it!!

This is now resolved.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good news :smile:


----------



## yosefa (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, I got the same problem with you, so can you help me??pls..
how to use the everest?


----------



## yosefa (Dec 1, 2008)

this is my everest report


----------



## DEEROB (Aug 19, 2009)

heeeelp me please same happening here


----------



## ktsmom (Oct 8, 2009)

I am having the same issue. I have reinstalled XP and there is no monitor listed in device manager??? Have a Dell Dimension 4500S, Intel Extreme video card. Had no issues with video before reinstall.


----------

